# WebLogic Konfigurationen



## unknown (19. Sep 2016)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso WebLogic den Pfad von meinem RESTful ändert?
Gemäss web.xml soll der Service durch /rest/* aufrufbar sein.
Wenn ich die App allerdings deploye, ist es unter /resources/* aufrufbar! Wie kann ich das steuern? Mit Tomcat funktioniert es schon.

```
<servlet>
        <servlet-name>jersey-serlvet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>com.sun.jersey.spi.container.servlet.ServletContainer</servlet-class>
        <init-param>
            <param-name>com.sun.jersey.config.property.packages</param-name>
            <param-value>ch.web.service</param-value>
        </init-param>
        <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
    </servlet>
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>jersey-serlvet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/rest/*</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
```

In Eclipse wird meine Application nicht richtig deployed, weil der Folder, in dem sich mein WAR-File befindet target heisst und nicht *war. Wie kann ich Maven beibringen, die Application in einem anderen (von mir definierten) Folder zu builden?
Ich habe in meiner Application keine weblogic.xml Datei. Ist diese Datei notwendig wenn ich mit WebLogic arbeiten möchte?


----------



## stg (20. Sep 2016)

`resources` ist der default context path für restful web services. 
Zum diesem Problem sollte das hier recht aufschlussreich sein:
https://docs.oracle.com/middleware/1213/wls/RESTF/deploy-restful-service.htm#RESTF179

bzgl des Maven build tasks siehe hier: http://maven.apache.org/plugins/maven-war-plugin/war-mojo.html

Eine `weblogic.xml` Datei ist nicht zwingend notwendig, falls du das meinst. Du brauchst sie nur, um weblogic-spezifische Konfigurationen, wie Charset, Logging oder Zuweisung von Rollen.
Mehr dazu z.B. hier: https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E13222_01/wls/docs90/webapp/weblogic_xml.html


----------



## unknown (21. Sep 2016)

stg hat gesagt.:


> `resources` ist der default context path für restful web services.
> Zum diesem Problem sollte das hier recht aufschlussreich sein:
> https://docs.oracle.com/middleware/1213/wls/RESTF/deploy-restful-service.htm#RESTF179


Danke für deine Antwort.
Es steht allerdings auf dieser Seite auch, dass man dies in web.xml anhand von servlet-mapping definieren kann. Ich habe es sogar mit einer Subklasse von javax.ws.rs.core.Application versucht (obwohl diese keinen Mehrwert für mich hat). So hat es aber auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## Steven Hachel (19. Okt 2016)

Erstelle einfach eine Klasse so wie diese hier zum Beispiel...


```
import javax.ws.rs.ApplicationPath;
import javax.ws.rs.core.Application;

@ApplicationPath(value = "/rest")
public class RestfulApplicationConfiguration extends Application {

    public RestfulApplicationConfiguration() {}

}
```

Mehr musst du dann nicht tun.

viele Grüße
Steven


----------

